

Vivek Wadhwa: Replicators, Innovators, and Bill Gates - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/06/replicators-innovators-and-bill-gates/

======
kerringtonx
Another great read from him. I'd love to know some insider YC stories about
entrepreneurs, like the one's mentioned in this article, that YC may have come
across over the years.

